# References for experienced coaches in Los Angeles?



## SandraLAVixen (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi, I'm a beginner, and I'm looking for an experienced coach in Los Angeles.

One who is ideally experienced and trained in traditional long and recurve bow.

If you know of anyone, please let me know, thanks in advance.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Here is the link to the USA Archery coach locator.

http://www.teamusa.org/USA-Archery/Coaching/Find-an-Instructor-or-Coach

I recommend that you find a coach that is at least a Level 3. If the first one you contact isn't what you are looking for, they will likely know who is. 

One thing to know is that not all of the people listed are active coaches. Many take the course to improve their own skills.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## SandraLAVixen (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks yes, I did contact a few on that site.

I am looking for specific references, through. Those who really know what they are talking about and are good teachers.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

If there are any shops available to your that specialize in traditional archery gear, they will probably be a good source for a recommendation.

Also, you might try asking on the AT Traditional forum or on the TradGang or Tradtalk forums.

Also, here is an inactive forum that still has a lot of great information available:

http://flintriver.fpb.yuku.com/forums/23#.VNDVTJ3F_jU

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

If you're willing to travel, you can attend events at the Chula Vista Olympic Training Center. Roadrunner Archery operates a club program at the archery range on Thursdays, Saturdays and Sundays. More information can be found at RoadrunnerArchery.com.


----------

